# Breakfast anyone??? pre BBQ meet



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone up for getting together for breakfast? How about 8:30 tomorrow morning.

I am pretty close to the park and there is a place called black bear diner

G Rahn said that Toasties Cafe is pretty good

If anyone is interested, post up which one and lets do breakfast.

I also might try and walk the beach shops after that to walk it off and pick up something for my wife


----------

